# Does your pet like water?



## tigerbob

We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).

We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....


----------



## tigerbob

Lou was not impressed by either.  He looked around a bit but spent much of the day sleeping under the umbrella.


----------



## tigerbob

Gibson loved the beach and the water and spent the entire day covered in one or the other.


----------



## strollingbones

both jake (mixed golden) and thor (blue doberman) love the water...


----------



## tigerbob

strollingbones said:


> both jake (mixed golden) and thor (blue doberman) love the water...



Hmmm, I think it must be something to do with length of leg.  Dogs with long legs are more likely to like water.  Dogs with short legs tend not to.


----------



## editec

Yes, but only Perrier.


----------



## WillowTree

Lou looks like good husband material for Gracie! Gracie likes water but only for drinking. bathing and rain, and swimming? not so much.


----------



## tigerbob

WillowTree said:


> Lou looks like good husband material for Gracie! Gracie likes water but only for drinking. bathing and rain, and swimming? not so much.



Does Gracie chew anything she can get her snout on?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Saw the thread title and thought 'does your pet like water_ to drink_'. Thought someone was going to share some beer-loving dog stories!


----------



## Luissa

my dog Hagen won't go in my parents pool unless you throw her in, when it is really hot she'll stand next to the pool waiting for someone to throw her in. If you get the hose out she will attack the water and she hates baths.


----------



## WillowTree

tigerbob said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou looks like good husband material for Gracie! Gracie likes water but only for drinking. bathing and rain, and swimming? not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Gracie chew anything she can get her snout on?
Click to expand...


no, actually she doesn't, I was telling my husband just yesterday what a soft little mouth she has. when I try to hand her a tidbit she just muzzles it or licks it a little, it takes her 10 minutes to eat what the ordinary dog would snarf down in a nanosecond. Beagles are strange little dogs but oh so gentle and mellow. We adopted/rescued her about two months ago, she has stolen our hearts.


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou looks like good husband material for Gracie! Gracie likes water but only for drinking. bathing and rain, and swimming? not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Gracie chew anything she can get her snout on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, actually she doesn't, I was telling my husband just yesterday what a soft little mouth she has. when I try to hand her a tidbit she just muzzles it or licks it a little, it takes her 10 minutes to eat what the ordinary dog would snarf down in a nanosecond. Beagles are strange little dogs but oh so gentle and mellow. We adopted/rescued her about two months ago, she has stolen our hearts.
Click to expand...

I got my dog for my 16th birthday and my dad never wanted her, hated it when she dug up everything, and wanted to kill her when she wouldn't become potty trained. I had to leave her along with my cat who my dad also didn't want because they became too attached to my dad. My dog whorships the ground my dad walks on and my dad can't go anywhere without taking her. Even the worst dogs have a way of winning your heart.


----------



## WillowTree

tigerbob said:


> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....



He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset


----------



## tigerbob

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou looks like good husband material for Gracie! Gracie likes water but only for drinking. bathing and rain, and swimming? not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Gracie chew anything she can get her snout on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, actually she doesn't, I was telling my husband just yesterday what a soft little mouth she has. when I try to hand her a tidbit she just muzzles it or licks it a little, it takes her 10 minutes to eat what the ordinary dog would snarf down in a nanosecond. Beagles are strange little dogs but oh so gentle and mellow. We adopted/rescued her about two months ago, she has stolen our hearts.
Click to expand...


People keep asking if Lou is a Beagle.  Can't understand it - they don't really look anything like each other.

Lou destroyed my son's remote control car yesterday while we were at the ball game, hence the chewing question.

Good luck with Gracie.  Rescuing dogs is a noble thing to do.


----------



## tigerbob

Luissa said:


> my dog Hagen won't go in my parents pool unless you throw her in, when it is really hot she'll stand next to the pool waiting for someone to throw her in. If you get the hose out she will attack the water and she hates baths.



Do you really throw her in?  ROFL!  Dogs sometimes don't know what's good for them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
Click to expand...


Bassets are shorter legged and longer eared.  Their legs often bow.  Beagles legs are longer (not that they're tall dogs) and their ears are shorter.  Their barks are different too.  Beagles 'bay' more and bassets are more 'hound' sounding.  Cripes, did that make sense?


----------



## xsited1

I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

my dog hates the water.

she is a pain in the butt if its raining or bathtime.


----------



## Luissa

xsited1 said:


> I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?


I think you have the only ones who don't like water. I have never heard of a lab or mastiff that didn't like water. Maybe something happened when they were put together and they cancelled each other out.


----------



## Zoom-boing

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> my dog hates the water.
> 
> she is a pain in the butt if its raining or bathtime.



Mine doesn't seem to mind baths too much, although she's always glad when she's done cause it means WALKIE!

However, she's a pita when it's raining.  She has been known to hold it in for 12 hours if it's a steady rain, can't just put her on the leash outback.  Yet, if we put the leash on her and took her out  . . . oh,_ then _it's fine to get wet!


----------



## xsited1

Luissa said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have the only ones who don't like water. I have never heard of a lab or mastiff that didn't like water. Maybe something happened when they were put together and they cancelled each other out.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  We've had them since they were pups and they have never liked water.  I do have a misting system outside that they like to sit under in the summer, but they will not go in or near a body of water.


----------



## tigerbob

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
Click to expand...


ROFL!

One easy way to tell.  Grab your dog by the ears and pull them forward along the nose.  If the ears can be touched together in front of the tip of the dog's nose it's a Basset, if they don't reach it's a Beagle.


----------



## Dis

Ratt (cat) will only drink bottled water, and toilet water..  That count for anything?


----------



## tigerbob

Zoom-boing said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bassets are shorter legged and longer eared.  Their legs often bow.  Beagles legs are longer (not that they're tall dogs) and their ears are shorter.  Their barks are different too.  Beagles 'bay' more and bassets are more 'hound' sounding.  Cripes, did that make sense?
Click to expand...


That's a much better description than mine!


----------



## tigerbob

xsited1 said:


> I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?



Take a picture and call the Smithsonian.  Any lab that doesn't like water is rarer than a unicorn.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Their snoots are different too!  


Beagle:








Basset:


----------



## tigerbob

Dis said:


> Ratt (cat) will only drink bottled water, and toilet water..  That count for anything?



Lou drinks out of the john too.  Maybe my basset is a cat.  Don't know about bottled water, though he does chew the bottles themselves.


----------



## tigerbob

Zoom-boing said:


> Their snoots are different too!
> 
> 
> Beagle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basset:



So....Willow?

Basset or Beagle?


----------



## Dis

tigerbob said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ratt (cat) will only drink bottled water, and toilet water..  That count for anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou drinks out of the john too.  Maybe my basset is a cat.  Don't know about bottled water, though he does chew the bottles themselves.
Click to expand...


I think they just like the crunch the plastic makes... Makes them think they're over-powering something..  

She wouldn't dare stick her face in tap water.. But the toilet is ok... *shrug*  I have no idea, but she's too damned old for me to bother trying to figure it out now.  Was that way as a baby, too.


----------



## Luissa

I saw a basset hound pit bull once at the pound, funniest looking dog you will ever seen in your life. It had the stocky body of a pit and the head of a put but the legs and longer body and short legs of a basset hound and the wierdest bark. It was deap like a pit but song like a basset hound and it was brindle colored.


----------



## tigerbob

Luissa said:


> I saw a basset hound pit bull once at the pound, funniest looking dog you will ever seen in your life. It had the stocky body of a pit and the head of a put but the legs and longer body and short legs of a basset hound and the wierdest bark. It was deap like a pit but song like a basset hound and it was brindle colored.



Something like this?


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bassets are shorter legged and longer eared.  Their legs often bow.  Beagles legs are longer (not that they're tall dogs) and their ears are shorter.  Their barks are different too.  Beagles 'bay' more and bassets are more 'hound' sounding.  Cripes, did that make sense?
Click to expand...


yes, that made sense,, then I think I have a beagle, she does bay, she's almost as tall as the jack russell and she has short but not stubby legs,, she can run like hell when she takes a notion,, and that's key,, she has to "take a notion" when there is somewhere she is not inclined to go you must pick her up and carry her.. I think she needs obedience school.


----------



## WillowTree

tigerbob said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 dogs, a 10 years old Springer Spaniel called Gibson, and a 7 month old Basset Hound called Lou (both are named after Detroit Tigers).
> 
> We recently took them for a day out on the sand dunes by Lake Michigan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> One easy way to tell.  Grab your dog by the ears and pull them forward along the nose.  If the ears can be touched together in front of the tip of the dog's nose it's a Basset, if they don't reach it's a Beagle.
Click to expand...


 tried it, ears come just about a 1/2 inch from the tip of her nose, she must be a beagle but I swear they look alike.


----------



## xsited1

tigerbob said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture and call the Smithsonian.  Any lab that doesn't like water is rarer than a unicorn.
Click to expand...


And they grew up around a lake...  Of course, we also have several unicorns.


----------



## Dis

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> One easy way to tell.  Grab your dog by the ears and pull them forward along the nose.  If the ears can be touched together in front of the tip of the dog's nose it's a Basset, if they don't reach it's a Beagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tried it, ears come just about a 1/2 inch from the tip of her nose, she must be a beagle but I swear they look alike.
Click to expand...


That's definitely a beagle.. Looks like my childhood dog, Snoopy.


----------



## xsited1

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> One easy way to tell.  Grab your dog by the ears and pull them forward along the nose.  If the ears can be touched together in front of the tip of the dog's nose it's a Basset, if they don't reach it's a Beagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tried it, ears come just about a 1/2 inch from the tip of her nose, she must be a beagle but I swear they look alike.
Click to expand...


That's my Mom's dog!  What does its bark sound like?  (Ah, you already said 'bays'.)


----------



## Luissa

tigerbob said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a basset hound pit bull once at the pound, funniest looking dog you will ever seen in your life. It had the stocky body of a pit and the head of a put but the legs and longer body and short legs of a basset hound and the wierdest bark. It was deap like a pit but song like a basset hound and it was brindle colored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?
Click to expand...

no it was shorter, just imagine a basset brindle colored with a pit bull head.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zoom-boing said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dog hates the water.
> 
> she is a pain in the butt if its raining or bathtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't seem to mind baths too much, although she's always glad when she's done cause it means WALKIE!
> 
> However, she's a pita when it's raining.  She has been known to hold it in for 12 hours if it's a steady rain, can't just put her on the leash outback.  Yet, if we put the leash on her and took her out  . . . oh,_ then _it's fine to get wet!
Click to expand...


If i tell her to go out and its raining shell stop at the door and then give me that puppy look.  If i make her go out she stands on the porch and shivers.   Bitch


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## tigerbob

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



Terrier, right?  What kind?

And what the hell is your avatar doing????


----------



## tigerbob

WillowTree said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bassets are shorter legged and longer eared.  Their legs often bow.  Beagles legs are longer (not that they're tall dogs) and their ears are shorter.  Their barks are different too.  Beagles 'bay' more and bassets are more 'hound' sounding.  Cripes, did that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, that made sense,, then I think I have a beagle, she does bay, she's almost as tall as the jack russell and she has short but not stubby legs,, she can run like hell when she takes a notion,, *and that's key,, she has to "take a notion" when there is somewhere she is not inclined to go you must pick her up and carry her.. I think she needs obedience school.*
Click to expand...


Actually, that sounds like our basset.  Although I think Lou knows now what he ought to do, he just chooses not to do it.  We'd read that bassets were stubborn buggers before we got him, but our doubts were overcome by his cute ears.  What were we thinking?


----------



## tigerbob

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a basset hound? what's the difference in a basset and a beagle? now you have me wondering if I have a beagle or a basset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> One easy way to tell.  Grab your dog by the ears and pull them forward along the nose.  If the ears can be touched together in front of the tip of the dog's nose it's a Basset, if they don't reach it's a Beagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tried it, ears come just about a 1/2 inch from the tip of her nose, she must be a beagle but I swear they look alike.
Click to expand...


Heh heh heh, nope, my bad, that's definitely a beagle.  Cute one too.


----------



## tigerbob

xsited1 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two lab/mastiff mix that hate water.  What is up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture and call the Smithsonian.  Any lab that doesn't like water is rarer than a unicorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And *they grew up around a lake*...  Of course, we also have several unicorns.
Click to expand...


Count yourself lucky, particularly if you have light colored carpet!


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> Saw the thread title and thought 'does your pet like water_ to drink_'. Thought someone was going to share some beer-loving dog stories!



Outstanding avatar Zoom! 


"hold yer beagle Vick's on eagles"   whooop!


----------



## smorgyson

Its a weird mix, but I thought you would appreciate these pics.


----------



## AllieBaba

tigerbob said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> both jake (mixed golden) and thor (blue doberman) love the water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I think it must be something to do with length of leg.  Dogs with long legs are more likely to like water.  Dogs with short legs tend not to.
Click to expand...


Springers are bird dogs, and bred to go after things in the water (though primarily they're upland bird dogs, they're also used for waterfowl).

Hounds, on the other hands, are sniffers. They'll go in the water if they have to, but they aren't particularly fond of it.


----------



## tigerbob

AllieBaba said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> both jake (mixed golden) and thor (blue doberman) love the water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I think it must be something to do with length of leg.  Dogs with long legs are more likely to like water.  Dogs with short legs tend not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Springers are bird dogs, and bred to go after things in the water (though primarily they're upland bird dogs, they're also used for waterfowl).
> 
> Hounds, on the other hands, are sniffers. They'll go in the water if they have to, but they aren't particularly fond of it.
Click to expand...


Interesting point.  Seems reasonable.


----------



## Shogun

This is Doobie.  He is a Beagle/Lab mix







Doobie loves going camping on the lake.








Doobie HATES to take a bath but he loves swimming.








This is Turbo the Red Eared Slider.  He likes swimming too.






"Hey asshole!  Imma eat all of the snails in this 55 gal tank in 2 days, beyotch!"


----------



## Mr Natural

My Beagle Buddy will go in the water if he's chasing something but other than that he's totally indifferent about it.

We had a Golden Retriever many years ago that we couldn't keep out of the water.  When she passed on, we had her cremated and put her ashes in the ocean.  That was her place.


----------

